# Fantasy UFC



## clapping_tiger (Nov 26, 2003)

I was thinking it would be fun to start a fantasy UFC game. If you are interested, or have ever done one let me know. I have never done this and was trying to think of how you could do it. Here is the idea I had, if you can think of something better please let me know.

I would get a list of all active fighters in the UFC ( I cannot get pride in my area or any other MMA competition so if anyone would like to add those you could) and we would then have a "live" online draft. The draft order would be picked at random and posted by the end of December and we would then get to pick your fighters. The tourney would run for lets say 6 months or a year. The person with the most points would be the winner.

Points would be awarded by how they won, I don't want to have to be distracted by counting all the takedowns and reversals. But if you won by KO in the first round it would be X points and if they won by Submission in the first round it would be X points and TKO it would be X. Then the same would go for the rest of the rounds with the points dropping by the amount of time it takes for them to win.  You could then lose points by how how your fighter loses the match, or if they get disqualified.

Is anyone interested? Do you think this would work? I started a fantasy football league and I only got 3 responses. Any other Ideas?


----------



## JDenz (Nov 29, 2003)

That isn't to bad but you have the problem do you want ot limit it to the UFC count Pride King of the cage?  Then if you count smaller wins do you want to reward winning in the big leagues Pride UFC as opposed to UCC or Mass Dustruction.  Also in UFC they give you total score on the disisions you could count that somehow as well.


----------

